# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Ruski lijecnik trazi prijatelje koje studiraju ruski jezik

## brekidi

Dobar dan, 
Ja sam ruski lijecnik, roden u Sankt Peterburgu, ali  zivim vec puna godina u Briselu. Govorim mnoge strane jezike i sada  ucim srpskohrvatski.  Veoma volim vasu zemlju, ali posebno svida me se vas jezik. Izuzetno sam zainteresiran za vasu kulturu, i zelio bih  naci prijatelje koje studiraju ruski jezik. Cini mi se da bilo bi nam lakse studirati zajedno. Zbog toga, molim Vas da odgovorite na moje pismo. 
Pozdrav,
Profile
Dmitrij
moj e-mail: dimitri.brekine@mail.ru

----------

